# Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review - With Outdoor Beamshots



## Ryanrpm (Dec 27, 2008)

*Edit: Beamshots added on Post #2 - 01/03/09 - Husky 4W vs Eagle 8W.*

*Also see the review of the Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection....*




Thank you all for visiting this review and giving me and everyone your thoughts. I just want to say from the start, that I love this new light to death, but I promise I will be objective as I can during this review. This review will mainly consist of pictures of the light itself, its functionality, comparisons of other lights I have, and a few indoor beamshots. 

For technical information, please visit their site at http://www.powerledlighting.com/

I gathered more information from them regarding this far projection light by asking questions on their site forum. Go here for that: http://www.powerledlighting.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12

To see the instruction sheet, go to this link:
http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/3/12/27/ryanrpm/f_instructionm_7c566f3.jpg


Let's roll right into some pictures:













Here you can see that it is not a large light. It has a 35mm diameter reflector, yet throws very well. It is much lighter than my Fenix T1.





Tailstanding next to the T1.











Here you can see the emitter. Sunlite LED's are not packed in a 5mm dome, therefore the reflector sees a 1.5mm x 1.5mm light source, enabling it to produce a tighter beam. All that is coating the chip is some thermal epoxy. In an email correspondence with Sunlite, they said that the emitter is driven at 1.5a.





This is the bottom of the 8w head. This is the trademark Sunlite head interchangeable system. And also allows for future upgrade ability. These heads are not able to be modified as it will void the lifetime warranty. But if you got an extra $50 and know how to get past some locktite, feel free. Notice the cooling fins...





Here is the body threads where the head attaches.





Side reverse clicky. This is the standard mode-producing 200(?) lumens.





Recharge port. Oh, did I mention this is the rechargeable model?:thumbsup:





Accessories: Instruction/info page, belt pouch, wall charger(3hr recharge time), lanyard. The lanyard came attached, but I removed mine.





Closeup of charger. The red light turns green once fully charged. The output of the charger is 4.6v. The battery is 4.2v when fully charged.





Belt pouch and Lanyard. The holster section is hard...probably lined with stiff plastic...





Size comparisons: Fenix T1 and Eagle 8w.






From left to right: Husky 4w, Sunlite Slim, Romisen RC-N3, Eagle 8w, Fenix T1.





Here is the tailcap and a comparison of the 2 batteries: left one is 2600mAh, the right is 2200mAh. (This light comes with the 2200mAh battery. I bought the 2600mAh separately) Does anyone know what the markings on the tip of the battery mean?





Headstand...also notice the flat areas on the cooling fins. There are 3 locations on the head that are flat for anti-roll purposes.






Now for some indoor beamshots.....
They are 7ft from the ceiling. Yes, I had to do the ceiling, because my wife has almost all the walls in our house painted some other color.




The order is: _Top_-Eagle 8W on standard, _Middle_-Husky 4W, _Bottom_-T1 on Turbo.





Stepped down 1.....






Stepped down 1, Eagle in Turbo....






Stepped down 2.....





Stepped down 2, Eagle in Turbo...





20 ft from the wall, stepped down 2. Husky on Left, Eagle-Turbo on Right. They look green because our wall is painted light green.





This is it for now. I'll post some outdoor beamshots when I can. This light is very promising!! I may have been crazy to plunk down $150 to this not well known company, but hey, this is how we make them known, right?

Hope you enjoyed the small review.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*

Here is one shot of an outdoor swimming pool located 996' away. I apologize for the images as I was not using a tripod at the time. 


Control:






At 996' away:






Google Earth:








EDIT 01/03/09

Added more outdoor beamshots...."Long Shot" [*BTW: These were done with no tripod for the flashlights. So the beam was not as intense as it could have been. Sorry about that! There are better long range shots in the following pages.*]

These are a comparison of the Husky 4W and the Eagle 8W. There were two distances chosen: 900' and 1100'.

I apologize if these aren't that visible....I will take more shots of a lesser distance in the future. BTW, it was very cold out tonight and I about froze my fingers off. The desert loses all of its heat come nighttime. I'll get a daytime shot and Google Earth shot up soon so you guys can see what I see.

The 900' shot is at a tree on the right hand side of the lights. The 1100' shot is at another tree on the left hand side of the lights. Again, these are a little hard to see.


Daylight view:

Zoomed out:





Zoomed in:






Control:






Husky 4w @ 900':






Eagle 8w @ 900':






Husky 4w @ 1100':






Eagle 8w @ 1100':





Thanks for looking. I was dealing with some extreme distances there.


----------



## richardcpf (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*

Nice review. With 1.5a to the emitter, it should be way more than 200 lumens.

Personally I think that for the price they should have come up with better design. But it is just me...


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*



richardcpf said:


> Nice review. With 1.5a to the emitter, it should be way more than 200 lumens.
> 
> Personally I think that for the price they should have come up with better design. But it is just me...



The light is advertised at over 300 lumens, which I believe based upon their technology. I forgot to mention it or post a picture of it, but the tail cap has a momentary on button for turbo mode, or can be twisted tight for full time turbo on. 

As far as design, maybe you could elaborate on what you see lacking. I personaly like everything about it. One thing I would change, if I could, would be to focus more light into the hotspot. It is blindingly bright as it is though. Outdoor beamshots will show this.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*

The first 2 pictures fooled me size wise. I thought this was a big long light but the 3rd picture of you holding the light shows the actual size .


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*



ernsanada said:


> The first 2 pictures fooled me size wise. I thought this was a big long light but the 3rd picture of you holding the light shows the actual size .



You're right, it really isn't a large nor long light. I'm amazed by the throw from its 35mm reflector. I don't have a DBS, A10, or Spear, but I believe that this Eagle 8w is comparable in many ways.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*

BTW, its ability to be upgraded once better emitters come out is a plus, just like DBS. Only, you have to stay with Sunlite LED's, which according to them, have much better thermo management and can therefore be driven at higher current levels. 

Their next upgrade is a far projection head that has a 16w LED with a 45mm diameter reflector. This, I am confident to say, may be the new king of throw among stock LED's.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*

Just wanted to share a few more pictures of the head broken down. The bezel ring is glued on, but after I let it get hot from being on Turbo mode for awhile, I was able to get it loose. My main purpose for taking it apart was to clean the lens better.
























This reflector only looks weird in this shot. It has no wrinkles. There must have been some kind of reflection of the camera or something.












And here is one of my favorite parts.........with these Sunlite heads, they are all interchangeable! So now my Sunlite Slim becomes a Far Projection light, and vice versa.












Thanks for looking!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*

Nice looking beam, but it looks pretty cheap in terms of build quality. If I didn't know any better I would have guess it was from DX/Kai and cost under $50.
What LED does it use? I've never see anything like that before.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*

My thoughts.

Tight looking beam... waiting for outdoor beamshots:thumbsup:
Heat from the emitter looks like it has a good thermal path to the body.

Excessively light weight and thin walls are a :thumbsdow in my book. One drop and you'll dent it.
It would have been more effective to heatsink the top part of the body tube around the light engine, as well as the bezel.

Charge port looks susceptible to moisture & rain.

Looks like the + and - terminal is on the same end of the cell. If that is the case:thumbsdow, a standard 18650 cell would have been better.

I prefer Clean / aggressive knurling over rubber hand grips.

Is it just me or does the color tint look excessively green compared to the Fenix, and even the sunlight slim?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Nice looking beam, but it looks pretty cheap in terms of build quality. If I didn't know any better I would have guess it was from DX/Kai and cost under $50.
> What LED does it use? I've never see anything like that before.



Kaidomain and DX can't get a hold of the technology in this flashlight, nor would they ever be able to sell them as a dealer. 

You hit the nail on the head when you mentioned the emitter. Read through the info on their site and you'll see why they are indeed different. The premier difference being that they have better thermal management than any other LED manufacturer. The chip is 1.5mm x 1.5mm and NOT packed in a 5mm dome, so the light point source is smaller, and able to handle higher current.

Build quality? I have an excellent Fenix T1 that exhibits supreme build quality. This Eagle 8W is not near as heavily built, but it is carefully machined and totally custom made by the people at Sunlite. I for one appreciate the build quality of this light. (Actually, I think I'm the only one on this forum who has one...:thinking


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*



kramer5150 said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> Tight looking beam... waiting for outdoor beamshots:thumbsup:
> Heat from the emitter looks like it has a good thermal path to the body.
> ...



Well, resisting water is not in question in my book:






They say why they used a rubber grip instead of knurling: It is for gun mounting. This light is mainly being used for tactical applications. Sunlite even sells the pressure switches for this 8W.

Can you tell me why a standard 18650 cell is better? 

The Slim does have a bluish tint to the beam....whereas the 8W has a warmer rendition. The shot of them on the wall is a bad one to judge color. The wall is painted light green. In comparison to the T1, the 8W is cooler. Personally, I've never seen a better looking color from any other light than from my T1.

I'd do some destructive testing on this light for you if I had the spare cash to pick another up as a replacement. As it stands, yes, aluminum is softer than concrete and will bend when dropped. My goal is to take care of it and make it last a long time. 

Thanks guys for the critiques, I appreciate your thoughts.:twothumbs

I have a Spear clone from KD coming soon, so I'll wait until that arrives to post some outdoor beamshots. I don't expect it to outthrow it, but perhaps to match it. The reflector is only 35mm in diameter. I'll see what I can post until the clone arrives.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*

Just in case I do damage the the light from dropping it, I can get replacement parts for a small cost:

Endcap-$8
Bezel Ring-$5
Lens-$2


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*

Interesting I may just have to put this on my B/DAY wish list especially the 16w version


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*

Well I have gone and ordered an eagle 8W rechargeable - so I can compare it to the DBS, a regalight snipe (with the old pill that works fine with 14500's - no ramping) and it kills the DBS no probs, and against a DEFT  

So when it comes I will report - if anyone is interested?


----------



## BMF (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*



Glenn7 said:


> Well I have gone and ordered an eagle 8W rechargeable - so I can compare it to the DBS, a regalight snipe (with the old pill that works fine with 14500's - no ramping) and it kills the DBS no probs, and a DEFT
> 
> So when it comes I will report - if anyone is interested?




Yes, please!

I can't wait for your report of this Eagle 8W. The DBS has been killed by A10 so if this will do the same that's no surprise, but DEFT????? I hope you're wrong.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 2, 2009)

I highly doubt this Eagle 8W will kill the DEFT. And I'm unsure it will even kill the DBS v2, but may come close. With the future 16w/45mm head, I am confident it will surpass it. Sunlite has a really good foundation to build upon with their excellent heat removal and LED chip manufacturing. 

I'll be getting a light meter soon to be able to at least post lux readings for you all. 

I also added 1 outdoor beamshot for you all on post #2.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Glenn7 was just throwing the DEFT in there for fun/joke,Ok Glenn haha! :laughing:

right now about the SE 8w this will be my next light for sure it's not just about throw but the many options you can get for this light great versatility IMO what I hope to achive with this is a head for throw 300 lumens,one for EDC 220 lumen,a head lamp maybe a slim head? and a UV light head all from the same body kinda 4 in one light,but with so many options I may have to have more than one B/Day this year hehe, oh yeah I want the 16w head when that comes out too :twothumbs


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 2, 2009)

yes I know it wont beat the DEFT  - I only said I will try it against the DBS/Regallight snipe/DEFT for a comparison thats all :thumbsup: - as I don't even have one yet (its coming) in the first place to even make any claims.
but I like the options that come with these lights


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 3, 2009)

BTW here is a good link with a youtube video that shows their versatility http://www.uniquetitanium.com/Sunlites.htm


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*



kramer5150 said:


> Charge port looks susceptible to moisture & rain.





I have been in contact with Fong Suo from Sunlite. After reviewing this thread, she had some additional info about the charge port. I'll quote verbatim:

*"There was a post expressing concern on the charge port. Here I would like to add that the charge port is electrically and physically isolated. The flashlight still works probably even if the charge port filled with water. However you cannot charge it when there is water inside."

*I took a bold leap earlier when I submerged the Eagle 8w and the Slim in a sink filled with water. They worked fine and are still working fine. So their claim that this Eagle 8w is moisture resistant holds true.....even in the charge port.

Hopefully this will ease the minds of some of you who thought his may have been a weakness.

Come on, invest in this light.......you won't regret it.:twothumbs


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 4, 2009)

More beamshots added under post #2.

900' and 1100'.

Hard to see, but they are there.

I compared the Husky 4w to the Eagle 8w.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 4, 2009)

I cant see much in those shots :shrug: maybe 900' is to ambitious? - or your settings on your camera need tweaking 

I would do the test @ 100 meters to start with - and if they work - then go up from there.

just my 2 cents worth


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 4, 2009)

You have to give credit to sunlite,they only mention up to 600 feet so anything over that is a bonus in my book,that said I can see it will throw further than that so for its size that is very good.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 4, 2009)

What would you guys recommend for camera settings? I don't know a lot about taking nightime shots, but I know our camera can do it.

I'm using a Nikon D70. Here are the settings I used: The Dial was set on 'M' Looking in the eye piece here is what I saw: 3" f5.6 iso auto [r 17]


I'll also start posting beamshots in the latest thread from here on out.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 4, 2009)

hey Ryanrpm - its because of you I am getting one of these thanks :thumbsup: - you wet my apatite.

raise your iso to 1600 and use an appiture of F5.6 and take a few shots @ 3 seconds - 4 seconds and so on till you get a good exposure - oh and use a tripod or a something to rest the camera on - the same with the eagle 8W - also use (if you can) the timer on the camera -to stop any shakes :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 4, 2009)

I will try to get some beamshots tonight at lesser distances. My purpose was to show you the outer limits of the range of this light. I can see that range better with my own eyes than the pictures can show...at the moment. I am really surprised that it reaches 1100'. Maybe we can see it go further when there is no ambient light and cars driving all around. That's one reason why I about froze half to death was because I was waiting until no cars headlights were in view. Seems like everyone was out for a Saturday night drive. They would have been better off if they were out casting beamshots in 0 degree weather like me.:sweat:

I've also added daylight shots so you can see how far away these trees really are. 

I will also set up the lights on a tripod. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 4, 2009)

While waiting for sundown...........I took a few more whitewall shots. I had these stepped down and I really tightened up the aperture speed. I don't quite remember what they were....but the last one was at 6000.


Husky 4w, Eagle 8w, and T1 on turbo are in view.






Stepped down again......





And, even further.....





Please notice....the hotspot of the Eagle appears to be about the same size as the Husky in the 1st two pictures. The 3rd really reveals the size. Also notice the bluish tint . Oh well, the brightness makes up for it.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 4, 2009)

good work buddy - beam shots are hard to capture at the best of times - cant wait till mine comes :sick2:


----------



## 276 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had just order the slim version with the 100 lumen led head.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 5, 2009)

276 said:


> I had just order the slim version with the 100 lumen led head.



Nice choice. I believe it is the brightest penlight out there. I'll try to post some beamshots of it next to a Streamlight stylus and a RiverRock .5w I have.


----------



## 276 (Jan 5, 2009)

I went for that and the 65 lumen head.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 6, 2009)

So far my observations on this light,
firstly contrary to what some have said here the walls look thick enough to me and at about 120 grammes without batteries it is comparable to lots of EDC lights I have owned,that is what this light is "is it not" for EDC 

AFWIW sometimes the heavier the light the harder the fall,so this light being lightweight may take a fall better than a heavy one IMHO 

Now it has also been mentioned that there should be more alu around the led,from what I can see the led is set in a slug of alu couple that with the body and it should conduct heat away very well again IMHO

lastly on to build quality hmm how can anyone say it looks cheap from pictures alone,ok the OP's pictures may not do it justice as I see a lot of dust which does not help,but that said it looks ok to me oh and one more thing it's built in the USA for a change 


[edit]BTW I shall give more views once I receive mine,should not be too long now.


----------



## 276 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just got my penlight today with the 65 lumen head & 100 lumen head and i am impressed. What kind of led is this its so tiny.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 7, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> So far my observations on this light,
> firstly contrary to what some have said here the walls look thick enough to me and at about 120 grammes without batteries it is comparable to lots of EDC lights I have owned,that is what this light is "is it not" for EDC
> 
> AFWIW sometimes the heavier the light the harder the fall,so this light being lightweight may take a fall better than a heavy one IMHO
> ...



Sorry for the 'dust'. I think it collected some fine fibers from the holster that it came with.

They ship everything from Lawrence KS, so the shipping is fairly quick. 

You are right, they set the chip on a copper slug I believe, which is set in the aluminum bezel acting as an excellent heat sink. This 8w LED gets very hot, which get the whole body hot in about 3-4 minutes which translates to really good heatsinking in my book. If you hold it by the rubber grip, you won't get burned.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 7, 2009)

276 said:


> Just got my penlight today with the 65 lumen head & 100 lumen head and i am impressed. What kind of led is this its so tiny.



I've asked them that before. I asked them what we should call their led. Well, they call it a Sunlite LED.

So my Eagle 8w is a Sunlite 8w LED. Your 100 lumen would be a Sunlite 3w LED. 

Aren't the interchangeable heads a great idea?


----------



## 276 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> I've asked them that before. I asked them what we should call their led. Well, they call it a Sunlite LED.
> 
> So my Eagle 8w is a Sunlite 8w LED. Your 100 lumen would be a Sunlite 3w LED.
> 
> Aren't the interchangeable heads a great idea?



the interchangeable heads are cool but thats weird that they wont say what it is.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 8, 2009)

276 said:


> the interchangeable heads are cool but thats weird that they wont say what it is.


Not so weird if they make the led themselves and just call it i.e sunlite 8w led 3w led ect...:shrug:


----------



## 276 (Jan 8, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Not so weird if they make the led themselves and just call it i.e sunlite 8w led 3w led ect...:shrug:



True i guess i was just expecting to hear something like luxeon or cree names.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 8, 2009)

276 said:


> True i guess i was just expecting to hear something like luxeon or cree names.


No they make their own and have been for years apparently


----------



## 276 (Jan 8, 2009)

Got it. Cant stop playing with mine, to addictive!!!


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is a small comparison with some other small lights I have.

Red Slim has the 65 lumen head. (3 AAA's)
Black Slim has the 100 lumen head. (3 AAA's)
KD Buckle light, rated at 100 lumens. (1 AAA)
River Rock .5w (2 AAA's)





Yeah, the 65 lumen head looks beat up. It was used as a weld inspection light for about 10 months before I rescued it.





The order from left to right is: 100, 65, RR, KD















The runtime for the 100 lumen is 7hrs on 3 AAA's.

10hrs for the 65 lumen. I use my 100 lumen and 65 lumen around the house all the time.

BTW, they were about 3ft from the wall.


----------



## 276 (Jan 9, 2009)

Cool shots!!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 9, 2009)

276 said:


> Cool shots!!


+1 and no rings in the beam profile :twothumbs


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks.

The 65 lumen beam has splotches in it because weld spatter has landed on the small aspheric lens.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 9, 2009)

@Ryanrpm Did you get a tracking No with your order? :thinking:


----------



## 276 (Jan 9, 2009)

Last night i place an order from them direct for the 160 lumen head plus and eagle tria body and accessories.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 9, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> @Ryanrpm Did you get a tracking No with your order? :thinking:



Yes, I received a USPS shipping confirmation number.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection - Review*



Glenn7 said:


> Well I have gone and ordered an eagle 8W rechargeable - so I can compare it to the DBS, a regalight snipe (with the old pill that works fine with 14500's - no ramping) and it kills the DBS no probs, and against a DEFT
> 
> So when it comes I will report - if anyone is interested?



Patiently waiting........

Should have arrived by now.....:thinking: 


We need some comparison beamshots!


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 9, 2009)

I ordered the RQ (Spear cone) from Kaidomain for $44.99 and it came in today. I already had a protected AW 18650 2200mAh battery charged and ready. So the battles rages on in my quest to find a thrower to beat the Eagle 8w!

For now, I just took some garage shots at a distance of 12ft.

They speak for themselves. I had the exposure tightened up each shot.

Here are some comparison pictures:

Fenix T1, Eagle 8w, RQ






















Eagle 8w on Left, RQ on Right



































So looks like the Eagle has a bit brighter hotspot than the RQ. I do not know if the RQ has identical brightness or lux as the real Spear, but this Eagle is definitely a contender. I will try to get a light meter next so we can some lux readings of the spot and ceiling bounce.

Thanks for looking. I'll get some outdoor shots next.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 10, 2009)

That's amazing from such a small light I'm glad I ordered one the sunlite that is hehe :thumbsup:


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 10, 2009)

we are going to start a trend and we will be at the for front 

Thanks for introducing us this cool little light Ryan


----------



## electric sheep (Jan 10, 2009)

Are the claims about the LED substantiated elsewhere? I am not doubting the company's integrity but just wondered why if they have 8 times the thermal efficiency other LED manufactures are not going the same way? I don't know enough about all this but would like to hear from an expert on how good the deign really is.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 10, 2009)

electric sheep said:


> Are the claims about the LED substantiated elsewhere? I am not doubting the company's integrity but just wondered why if they have 8 times the thermal efficiency other LED manufactures are not going the same way? I don't know enough about all this but would like to hear from an expert on how good the deign really is.



They have an on-site forum where you can ask those kind of questions. It would be neat to see if Fong Suo from Sunlite would maybe even join this forum and answer questions as well.

One answer might be that they are using a completely different foundation than the other LED manufacturers. Something that is patented and can't be used by Cree, Seoul, Lumileds, Osram, and such. They are the only LED manufacturer I've seen who doesn't incase the chip in a small glass dome. This is good in a way, because the reflector sees a smaller light source which in return produces a tighter beam. 

The heat conductivity of having the chip set directly into a copper mounting base is good too. 

If you notice from my pictures of the Slim LED and the 8w LED, there is a small tiny circle of something right next to the LED chip. I have no idea what it is but believe it plays an important part somewhere or else it wouldn't be there.

Shoot them some emails or ask questions on their message board for now. They will get back with you. They have EXCELLENT customer service. A little story about my 8w: I opened it up and played with it for awhile...all excited about this little rocket of light in my hand. After comparing the beams and such with my T1...I asked them if they had any warmer renditions. Jeff from Sunlite emailed back saying they did run on the cooler side, but he would select a warmer LED and send it out to me. They covered the shipping charge of the new Head. I had to send the other one back at my own $3.00, but oh well. I had free shipping on the whole light originally, so who am I to complain? They sent the new Head before they received the 1st one back from me. That is a pretty trusting company...one that will get my business for a long time. :twothumbs to you Sunlite!

BTW, did you all catch that there is a lifetime warranty on all of their products? I have a Slim penlight that has been used to death as an inspection light in our fab shop, and the tail switch is acting up, so all I have to do is send it back to them, and they'll fix it or replace it---free.

Their products are unique and they stand behind them.

But to go back to your original question...I would love if someone more knowledgeable in this field took a look at their pdf's on their website and could translate them for us into some good news.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 10, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> we are going to start a trend and we will be at the for front
> 
> Thanks for introducing us this cool little light Ryan



You're welcome. Someone had to bite the bullet and get one to try out. I'm glad I did. BTW, have you received yours yet? We all need a second opinion with beamshots!!:thumbsup:

I will be getting some outdoor beamshots of the RQ and Eagle soon...with the Husky 4w in there too.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 10, 2009)

Don't forget me I have one on the way too,I will post my views once I receive it :twothumbs


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 10, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Don't forget me I have one on the way too,I will post my views once I receive it :twothumbs



Oh, cool! Can't wait.

Just like the DBS, I believe this is a worthy investment because of the lifetime warranty and the ability to upgrade the heads. PLUS, all the heads are interchangeable. Who, in this entire world of flashlights, has ever done that before?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Oh, cool! Can't wait.
> 
> Just like the DBS, I believe this is a worthy investment because of the lifetime warranty and the ability to upgrade the heads. PLUS, all the heads are interchangeable. Who, in this entire world of flashlights, has ever done that before?


Well none!only the wiseled has come close as they offer heads for the tail end,but that is where the similarity ends also the price for the wiseled is many hundreds of $$$$'s.

What I ordered was the headset as well for work light,so that with the 8w 3w and the 220 lumen head I'm set for awhile, oh and not to mention the flexi tube,sunlite threw in a magnetic pad for free so I can use the 8w as a utility light...cool 


[edit]oh and I like to give these obscure manufacturers a chance also.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> You're welcome. Someone had to bite the bullet and get one to try out. I'm glad I did. BTW, have you received yours yet? We all need a second opinion with beamshots!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I will be getting some outdoor beamshots of the RQ and Eagle soon...with the Husky 4w in there too.


its floating around in my country and will/should be here tomorrow 

we need a fingers crossed smiley


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 10, 2009)

Outdoor beamshots coming really soon. It was a bright moonlit night tonight, and I'm comparing the Husky 4w, RQ, Eagle 8w.

Patience please.......


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 10, 2009)

The Contenders: Husky 4w, RQ(Spear clone), Eagle 8w.







Well, to start things off, lets have a control shot. This was a bright moon lit night. Full moon, plus clouds were illuminated.

This is from 250ft. My target is the green dugout. 





Husky @250ft





RQ @ 250ft





Eagle 8w @ 250ft





Next is the Control @ 475ft. (Brrrrrrr, it's cold out here!!)





Husky @ 475ft





RQ @ 475ft





Eagle 8w @ 475ft





And just for fun, I did a "Beam Intensity" shot. 





Thanks for looking. I know its always nice to see outdoor real beamshots. It puts things into perspective.

I'll go for longer distances next change I get. Like a 600ft, 800ft, and 1000ft.


----------



## 276 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dang that looks cool!!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow nice,I think that is more than enough light from the sunlite any further and you will need binoculars to see the lighted object :naughty:


----------



## HitecDrftr (Jan 11, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Oh, cool! Can't wait.
> 
> Just like the DBS, I believe this is a worthy investment because of the lifetime warranty and the ability to upgrade the heads. PLUS, all the heads are interchangeable. Who, in this entire world of flashlights, has ever done that before?




"*This warranty excludes damage due to normal wear*" 

That statement in their warranty kind of defeats the purpose of a warranty, doesn't it? 

Actually, the whole warranty reads a little weak to me...

"Sunlite ensures a lifetime warranty for Sunlite LED Flashlights. A one year warranty for the included lithium-ion rechargeable 
battery pack and the included wall charger. This warranty excludes damage due to normal wear, abuse, improper use and 
maintenance, disassembly of parts, scratches to the finish, or attempted repair by anyone other than an authorized employee of 
Sunlite." 

Nice performance from the light, but don't be swayed to buy it based on the terms of the warranty IMO.

-Hitec-


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 11, 2009)

HitecDrftr said:


> "*This warranty excludes damage due to normal wear*"
> 
> That statement in their warranty kind of defeats the purpose of a warranty, doesn't it?
> 
> ...


It is the same lifetime warranty you see a lot it mainly covers the main components in this case the led module 

So if for some reason it does not light up after a year or so it's covered,I doubt anyone would use it though as by that time there would be a new and better light to purchase,so in a way they are saying their products are that good that's how I read into it,in other words buy with confidence.

[edit] Ok got my tracking no today and it looks like I will get my package monday whooha!!!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 12, 2009)

Got mine today first impressions boy this is one bright flashlight,they could improve on quality but I'm happy with it as is I would say latest regal quality IMO which is not bad.What really surprised is how well "the little head for the penlight" throws it is 100 lumens. Attached it to the head set and it is more than enough light for working with,but is that is not enough just attach the 8W head instead or even the eagle 220 lumens head.

Anyway to kick of here are some pics.

All this came well packed in individual boxes then packed into one final box.





The 8W and holster which BTW is very good quality






Turn the sunlite 8W into head light






The fins that act as heat sink






or turn it into a desk lamp cool






BTW initially with my eyes it is brighter than the DBS,but I will have to wait for night fall to test the throw,back with my findings later.
Oh did I mention the beam is ringless


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 12, 2009)

Alright, now you know we have to see beamshots in comparison to the DBS, right???:thumbsup:

Nice setup you have there.

Brighter than DBS...yes, I would say so since it is 300+ lumens. The question is whether the throw is better.....


----------



## 276 (Jan 12, 2009)

Cool photos!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry guys I cant do beam shots I'm the worlds worst photographer,but in terms of throw it is darn close to the DBS but I't needs more testing.Good news is Glenn7 can compare beam shots once he has his sunlite,now he is a photographer 

Oh and one more thing my sunlite is more like R2 led not a bad thing as it gives better colour rendition than DBS Q5 led.

Another plus for sunlite is,I got a eagle TIR lens version which to me gave a fugly beam pattern Fong was only to happy to replace it with a Aluminium reflector version no questions asked good CS in my book.

Oh and I love the little 3W slim head it is the tardis,a lot of good light is packed into that tiny head perfect beam pattern anyone else experience the same?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 13, 2009)

OK you asked for it :naughty:

http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glennkath/Eagle8W?authkey=-UtBFuAevDo#

all shot at 1600 iso @ 1 sec f5.6 x 200mm focal length - and no ambient light ( for the tech heads


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Glenn the 8W seems a lot better for real life usage it has better colour rendition the colours seem to pop out


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Glenn.

You plan on doing a full review also? From your eyes, which light had the best throw, besides the DEFT?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 13, 2009)

resistance is futile   this is the baby you want http://www.powerledlighting.com/Eagle8W2200.html


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Thanks Glenn.
> 
> You plan on doing a full review also? From your eyes, which light had the best throw, besides the DEFT?



well every body has their own tastes - but the camera never lies - i could ask you which light you thought by your eyes had the best throw apart from the deft - i have to go to work soon so i dont have much time - but in my opinion it gives one of the best colour renditions and 3D vision of most lights i have had - it has no rings what so ever - and IMO has a great throw/flood balance for real life use (as in you dont feel like your eyes are following a bouncing ball like you do with a tight spot with no spill)
and cusomer service is great I must say.

I have only had it for a day and need more time with it - and like everything - after the honey moon is over i will see its good bits and bad bits - i will let you know as the honey moon wears off. :wave:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 13, 2009)

I gotcha. Enjoy your 1 on 1 time with it. 

From my eyes, it was hard to tell which was brighter. :thinking: The Regallight Snipe or the Eagle. The color did look better on the Eagle though. Also, Is your DBS the v2...and what is in the "Super pill"?

(Awaiting a lengthy review...)


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> I gotcha. Enjoy your 1 on 1 time with it.
> 
> From my eyes, it was hard to tell which was brighter. :thinking: The Regallight Snipe or the Eagle. The color did look better on the Eagle though. Also, Is your DBS the v2...and what is in the "Super pill"?
> 
> (Awaiting a lengthy review...)


To my eyes the eagle is clearly brighter,so I guess we all see things differently 

Just keep looking at the pictures a few times then it may jump out at you


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 13, 2009)

the dbs super pill was a pill that someone on CPF made for me that can be adjusted up to 38,000 lux and the dbs is a V2. 

the regalight has the original pill that is running at 1.7 amps - so is very bright (of which i am selling on MP) the regal has a tighter focus and less spill giving it a feeling of being able to throw further but the color of cree Q5's make everything look 1 or two dimensional - but the 8W looks 3D to my eyes 

and if i had my time again yes i would buy it again - this was a good find Ryan thanks - its not always easy being the pioneers with new stuff - only some have the guts :thumbsup:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 13, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> but the 8W looks 3D to my eyes
> 
> and if i had my time again yes i would buy it again - this was a good find Ryan thanks - its not always easy being the pioneers with new stuff - only some have the guts :thumbsup:


I agree with what you say here BTW I'm the only one who has one in the UK  and only two were sold outside the USA IMO people are missing out on this light 


My little tardis led oh it was not on turbo but the room was dark.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 13, 2009)

Not for long! Once they get wind of this and find out the versatility of the head interchangeability and the ability to upgrade to the latest technology, they will make the buy. 

And you guys too, don't forget, you plunked down some money to get this after my measly review. I had nothing really to even compare it too. 

I'm afraid that once the 16w - 500+ lumen head comes out, it will be no contest as to which light has max throw and brightness from a single chip....(w/reflector DEFT fans!) Can you imagine, 500 out the front lumens from a single chip emitter?? That is what sets Sunlite apart, is they are making custom chips for every application.

Maybe one of you guys has a light meter that we can post lux numbers too?

I did some runtime tests btw, ....and I got 1 hr even on Turbo, and 2:40 on standard using the 2600mAh. The 2200mAh got me 1hr on Turbo and 2:20 on standard. I will do more tests to validate my initial findings. (Every time I let my light sit and burn, my wife gets on me for wasting electricity!)


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 13, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> I agree with what you say here BTW I'm the only one who has one in the UK  and only two were sold outside the USA IMO people are missing out on this light
> 
> 
> My little tardis led oh it was not on turbo but the room was dark.



What do you mean by "Tardis"? I may be missing something.:thinking:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh sorry tardis a lot of light inside a small head,now you have me thinking :thinking:

Oh yeah when the 16w comes out that will I'm confident be the king of throwers for sure IMHO.

Oh I don't have a light meter I sold it because [email protected] means nothing for throw lights.now I just use my good old eyes which gives me a better idea than a light meter would.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh Ryan can you measure the stock lens,I may get a UCL from flashlight lens,apparently 99% light transmission that would increase the light out put a little I think.

[edit]Another reason to get one of these is the great CS,today I emailed Fong Suo about the beam pattern on my eagle 220 lumen head she offered to send a reflector version to compare,I replied saying I would send one back after comparison.Her reply was no need as we know how expensive international shipping is keep both heads.That CS is on par with the best IMO they have a future repeat customer for sure,


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 13, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Oh Ryan can you measure the stock lens,I may get a UCL from flashlight lens,apparently 99% light transmission that would increase the light out put a little I think.
> 
> [edit]Another reason to get one of these is the great CS,today I emailed Fong Suo about the beam pattern on my eagle 220 lumen head she offered to send a reflector version to compare,I replied saying I would send one back after comparison.Her reply was no need as we know how expensive international shipping is keep both heads.That CS is on par with the best IMO they have a future repeat customer for sure,


 

Told you their CS was great! That makes me happy to hear things like that. 

The measurements of the lens is: 
Thickness: 2.2mm
Diameter: 37.6mm

I measured at several points and did not find even any slight variances. Maybe .01 difference on the diameter....


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Told you their CS was great! That makes me happy to hear things like that.
> 
> The measurements of the lens is:
> Thickness: 2.2mm
> ...


Ah well they only do 35mm x1.9.


2.2mm wow that's thick lens we have here,i'll keep it stock for now


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 13, 2009)

Umm......maybe I don't know how to read a dial caliper.

I just used a twisty micrometer for the thickness and got .116 inches........which when converted to mm = 2.9464mm

Is that correct? I would trust the micrometer over my dial caliper right now.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Umm......maybe I don't know how to read a dial caliper.
> 
> I just used a twisty micrometer for the thickness and got .116 inches........which when converted to mm = 2.9464mm
> 
> Is that correct? I would trust the micrometer over my dial caliper right now.


Yes that is correct .116 inches = 2,9464mm


----------



## 276 (Jan 13, 2009)

Took some indoor shots of my 160 lumen eagle head on the tri battery holder pointing at my ceiling







i like the 100 lumen head more pic looks better here.
I think soon i will get the non-rechargeable head or the rechargeable eagle 8w 2600 light


----------



## WadeF (Jan 13, 2009)

Are they using a Cree XR-E with the dome removed?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 13, 2009)

No...these are totally custom chips and wafers made by Sunlite. Thermal paste is the only thing covering the emitter.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 13, 2009)

276 said:


> Took some indoor shots of my 160 lumen eagle head on the tri battery holder pointing at my ceiling.
> 
> i like the 100 lumen head more pic looks better here.
> I think soon i will get the non-rechargeable head or the rechargeable eagle 8w 2600 light



Maybe you can post pictures of your Sunlite products? Oh, and BTW, you won't be disappointed with the 8w.:naughty:


----------



## 276 (Jan 14, 2009)

Will do, quick question what kind of switch is on the 8w is it a reversed or forward switch?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 14, 2009)

The Eagle 8w has a side reverse clicky for standard mode and a rear twisty for Turbo. The rear also acts as a momentary on by pushing it, but to get full Turbo you have to twist it tight.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 14, 2009)

Got some more outdoor shots for you all to enjoy. I just picked a spot out back behind my house and shot at various trees. Then went to Google Earth and grabbed the distances. It was very cold tonight. When I was done there was frost on my tripod.:sweat: Oh, and I did not have my RQ(Spear clone) with me tonight, I left it at work. :shrug: So all I have for comparison is the Husky 4w.

Here we go:

Control @ 460ft





Husky @ 460 ft





Eagle @ 460 ft






By the way, there was a lot of moisture in the air tonight. Frost settling in and such...

Control @ 525 ft:





Husky @ 525 ft





Eagle @ 525 ft






Now, for a long distance shot: 860ft
This may be hard to see...and having all that street lighting doesn't help matters.

Control @ 860 ft:





Husky @ 860 ft





Eagle @ 860 ft





Maybe I stood too close behind the light on these last 2 shots.....

So thats it for now.

When I can pull away from home, I've got a spot where I can go over 1000ft with very little ambient light. Then we will see some light stretch!:wave:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting Ryan,for such a small head and reflector it sure throws as equal as the DBS if not a little more to my eyes,I have moved on now my DBS takes second stage ,also it is nice for a change that it is not cree, Seoul leds that has drawn my atention.And for once we may get more consistent results from sunlite leds i.e less purple, blue, green and pink variations as often seen in cree and seoul,oh I had better put my tin hat on I guess after saying that:tinfoil:

But honestly I'm very happy with mine it has the best tint I have seen in a led,dare I say it yes it renders colours better than I have been used to in other leds.Oh and I like the fact that mine and another I can mention seems to have done away with the rings not that rings bother me in real life,but it's nice not to have them if possible.

Anyway I feel I have found something "with your help Ryan" that suits my needs for the time being and maybe long into the future :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2009)

276 said:


> Took some indoor shots of my 160 lumen eagle head on the tri battery holder pointing at my ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the 160 eagle head head use a Tir optic?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ryan it looks like you have nailed the settings on your camera to get the real picture :thumbsup: - are you sure you don't work for sunlite?  :nana:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 14, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Ryan it looks like you have nailed the settings on your camera to get the real picture :thumbsup: - are you sure you don't work for sunlite?  :nana:



Thanks, I think I have too. 

You know, in all seriousness, I asked Fong if they wouldn't mind having me on their R&D team.....but she didn't respond to that one! Honestly, after browsing CPF for awhile and seeing all the needs people have and different applications they have, THEN, me knowing about Sunlite products, and them not knowing about them.....or even willing to try. I felt it was a conundrum that no one had even ventured out and tried that Eagle 8w.

Deep down, I just feel that this is one small area where I can contribute to help spread the light to fellow flashaholics.

Sorry though, my job as a QA manager of a joist plant keeps me a little too busy to also work for Sunlite on the side.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 14, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Does the 160 eagle head head use a Tir optic?



You mean "tri" optic? I don't think it does. From what I've gathered, all the heads use single emitters. They are just different sizes, efficiency, and current draw depending on application.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> You mean "tri" optic? I don't think it does. From what I've gathered, all the heads use single emitters. They are just different sizes, efficiency, and current draw depending on application.


Actually I did mean TIR optic as in lens,my bad I should have been more clear,the 220 lumen head for eagle is in fact TIR lens optic as opposed to using a reflector.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 14, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Actually I did mean TIR optic as in lens,my bad I should have been more clear,the 220 lumen head for eagle is in fact TIR lens optic as opposed to using a reflector.


 
Would you mind posting a few close-up shots of it compared to the reflector version when you get them both side by side please? What does TIR stand for?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok TIR =Total Internal Reflection optic/lens

Ryan I'm not sure if this picture will help but I think you can see the led is magnified 






And here is a picture of the TIR lens itself


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 14, 2009)

I got ya now. I have their 65 lumen Slim head and I believe it must be TIR then. I always thought it was just a small aspheric lens. But it does look magnified.


----------



## Tirodani (Jan 14, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Edit: Beamshots added on Post #2 - 01/03/09



No TIR in this one. It's hard to tell, but it looks like this Sunlite Eagle Turbo might have some kind of optic in it (smaller light and lesser LED though, I think).


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> I got ya now. I have their 65 lumen Slim head and I believe it must be TIR then. I always thought it was just a small aspheric lens. But it does look magnified.


Yeah and the 100 lumen head is with alu reflector,can you post a pic of the 65 lumen head?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2009)

Tirodani said:


> No TIR in this one. It's hard to tell, but it looks like this Sunlite Eagle Turbo might have some kind of optic in it (smaller light and lesser LED though, I think).


Is it like this head as mine came with TIR lens :thinking: and your is definitely reflector version :thinking:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 14, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Yeah and the 100 lumen head is with alu reflector,can you post a pic of the 65 lumen head?


 
Here is the only pic I have of it at the time. I'll get another soon.






The 65 lumen are the beat up ones. You can see the rounded optic on top.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I can just make it out lol they look like they have been on my welding bench when I can get work that is.


----------



## 276 (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't even think to really look at my 100 lumen head till now but it does look like it has an optic sort of. If i look with both eyes i don't really see it unless i close one eye. I got to check my eagle 160 lumen head but that one i think its just a reflector.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok I hope these pictures will help in determining whether yours are reflector head versions,this 100 lumen head is 100% reflector.


----------



## 276 (Jan 14, 2009)

What kind of camera are you using mine coolpix sucks at taking pic's of reflectors.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice night tonight. Moon hadn't come up yet, and this is my fairgrounds shooting area. Lights I used are the RQ and the Eagle 8w.

No control shot, sorry. It was pretty dark out.
Since these are at a building, they will appear brighter than shooting at trees.


RQ from 650 ft.





8w from 650 ft





RQ from 760 ft





8w from 760 ft





RQ from 890 ft





8w from 890 ft





RQ from 1100 ft!!!





8w from 1100 ft!!!





Like I said, a building will light up easier than a tree. What you see looks like what I saw with my own eyes. I'll try to give you a google earth shot too.

Edit: Google Earth shot showing my final distance.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 15, 2009)

276 said:


> What kind of camera are you using mine coolpix sucks at taking pic's of reflectors.


Mine is just a cheap concord 5340z 5.0 megapixels F=5.90~17.17 F#2.65~4.97 I just use macro for those shots 



Ryanrpm said:


> Nice night tonight. Moon hadn't come up yet, and this is my fairgrounds shooting area. Lights I used are the RQ and the Eagle 8w.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, a building will light up easier than a tree. What you see looks like what I saw with my own eyes. I'll try to give you a google earth shot too.


 thanks Ryan this is what I found 1200 seems close to the max range as with DBS which is now why the DBS only sports a OP reflector as I prefer the 8W over it for throw and colour rendition 

but bear in mind the 8w is smaller light form so it is better IMO and when the 16w comes out well look out A10's DBS's


I will also add the 8W has more user light as the spill is brighter than the DBS so my verdict the sunlite 8W wins IMO :twothumbs

I now have a new throw king until the 16W comes out that is hehe!


----------



## 276 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks last, night i figure out how to use my macro mode on my camera.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 16, 2009)

My attempt at a wall shot about 10ft away eagle 8W.In this one the corona is mixed with the hotspot BTW It's not on turbo.I need some more camera tuition me thinks or time for a new camera.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 16, 2009)

The white vertical beam in the photo below your picture looks like it is the beam of the flashlight? If so, that could give us all a glimspe of how small the hotspot is compared to the corona, then the spill outside of that.

Can anyone tell me how to take pictures of the lit emitter? I have welding lenses and such, but I can't seem to get the camera to focus on the emitter.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 16, 2009)

So 276,

You planning on getting the Eagle 8w????


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 16, 2009)

TITAN that is about as good a picture as you could take with the camera you have - and may i say not bad :thumbsup: - but always remember to use a tripod (or rest it on something)for the camera and flashlight outside at night - as blur is your worst enemy at slow shutter speeds - oh and if you have a timer on your camera - use that as it stops all blur even the movement of your finger on the shutter will cause camera shake even if its on a tripod. 
and one more thing TITAN i would call that a blue wall shot 

Ryan - to get a pic of the emitter use a tripod for the camera and put the 8W on a pillow - leave the 8W turned off - put the lens into manual focus & set the camera settings into manual - then set the iso at 100 then set F stop to F22 (or higher if your lens can) and set shutter speed @ 500 - then manually focus the lens on the emitter - then you will be in focus all the time and only have to adjust the shutter speed up for each photo until you get the right exposure you are after. 
so turn on the 8W and go for it :thumbsup: - and you wont need welding goggles  but you might need sunglasses.

hope that helps :naughty:


----------



## 276 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> So 276,
> 
> You planning on getting the Eagle 8w????




Not as of yet need more cash for doing that.


----------



## divine (Jan 16, 2009)

If you ask me, the emitter looks like a Golden Dragon with the second die. The tint also looks like a Golden Dragon.

I don't know if a newer Golden Dragon would do 300 lumens, but I know the Diamond Dragon can do 400 lumens from a single die. I haven't seen a closeup of a Diamond Dragon, though, so I'm not sure what it looks like.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 16, 2009)

It looks very similar to Diamond Dragon without lens. ODD produces [email protected],4A (typical) and can be driven up to 2A. Osram says it has very lot thermal resistance (2,5K/W), Sunlite says:


Sunlite said:


> It has better thermo management than Cree, Lumileds
> and Seoul LEDs.


So it may be Osram Diamond Dragon or ODD chip with Sunlite's dome.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 16, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> It looks very similar to Diamond Dragon without lens. ODD produces [email protected],4A (typical) and can be driven up to 2A. Osram says it has very lot thermal resistance (2,5K/W), Sunlite says:
> 
> So it may be Osram Diamond Dragon or ODD chip with Sunlite's dome.



there is no dome


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the emitter. Glenn is right, there is no dome. That's why the light source is smaller than all other emitters. It is not packed in a 5mm dome. Emitter is 1.5x1.5mm.

Glenn, I played around with the settings....the lowest my iso would go is 200, but my f stop went to f32. I had to put my shutter speed on 8000 because there was just too much light getting in.















Because my originals were over 2mb, I did a screen capture which turned it into a reduced quality gif. But this is the gist of what the emitter is like.




Edit: I was able to get a decent shot through the welding lens Glenn!


----------



## 276 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice shots my camera could never take photos that close even when i use maco mode.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 17, 2009)

Why can't people except the led is sunlites own and not osram,cree or seoul 


Unless they buy just the led wafer and mount it on a copper slug,but that would not make much sense.:shakehead



BTW guys sunlite are going to make a forward clicky tail cap in a couple of months,just show your interest on the sunlite forum and that means you as well Glenn


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 17, 2009)

ha ha to you Ryan & TITAN


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 17, 2009)

Glenn I hope this helps :whoopin: :laughing:


----------



## StefanFS (Jan 17, 2009)

From the emitter pics Ryanrpm published I saw something. I processed the last pic in post 122:






It's visible in the original pic too, but here it stands out. I belive it might be an emitter that use multiple dice. Mind that I don't have the light or even one of the emitters. I have also not been able to find specs for the emitter so I can be off here.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 17, 2009)

StefanFS yes you maybe right but unlike MC-E multi die emitter in this light there are no dark crosses in the hot spot which IMO can only be a good thing


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 17, 2009)

no its not multiple die's it just a wire running through the led just like in the crees


----------



## StefanFS (Jan 17, 2009)

It's intriguing. I'd like to see some specs on the emitter, it would be spectacular if an '_unknown_' manufacturer just showed up with stuff spanking the big names. As it is it seems a bit too good to be true (that they have their own unique emitter). There's no doubt about the fact that it's a powerful emitter though.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 17, 2009)

This site has some of the technical data. I can't understand any of it though.

http://www.sunlitest.com/


----------



## Tirodani (Jan 17, 2009)

StefanFS said:


> It's intriguing. I'd like to see some specs on the emitter, it would be spectacular if an '_unknown_' manufacturer just showed up with stuff spanking the big names. As it is it seems a bit too good to be true (that they have their own unique emitter). There's no doubt about the fact that it's a powerful emitter though.



According to their website they've been making LED's for more than 10 years.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 17, 2009)

This quote from wiki...
An epiwafer is a wafer of semiconducting material made by epitaxial growth (called epitaxy) for use in making microelectronic devices such as light-emitting diodes (LEDs).


So if they have the manufacturing capabilities for making epi wafers it seems reasonable to suggest they make their own leds,also they say they have been doing this process since 1997.


The main thing here, it's nothing new it's just that they can do it all in house that's how I read it.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 17, 2009)

I guess it would be more accurate to call their LED's this:

"Sunlite AS-LED's"

Got this from their site: 

_* Mar 2005 - Proposed the concept of AS-LED (Application-Specific Light Emitting Diode) and built the Slim LED head based on the AS-LED concept.*_

That is why, in this new 16w Far Projection light coming out in a few months, they can can make the dimensions of the chip a little bigger and give it more current. Every light is made for a specific application. Talk about flexibility! They have a technology totally unique to themselves and have the ability to surpass others. How else can they have a single chip emitter producing 500+ lumens? I'm not sure, but I think they even make their own batteries too. Look at the shot on page 1 I took of the battery. Has anyone seen anything like that before?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes the battery is unusual in that it seems like three contact areas i.e tail and 2 in the battery tube,I tried a 18650 and only the turbo works which make me wonder if one of the contacts is for switching :shrug:


If you look down the tube you can see a double spring one inside the other I guess for 2 contacts on the - end which could be for charging.


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Jan 18, 2009)

I understand it has a twisty switch with momentary function...can turbo mode be activated using just the momentary?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 18, 2009)

StefanFS said:


> It's intriguing. I'd like to see some specs on the emitter, it would be spectacular if an '_unknown_' manufacturer just showed up with stuff spanking the big names. As it is it seems a bit too good to be true (that they have their own unique emitter). There's no doubt about the fact that it's a powerful emitter though.



Stefan the die in the 8W wouldn't be quite twice the size of a osram GD - but it is tiny and real hard to photograph

the 8W die is mounted on a little round pedestal about 5mm high - the little round thing next to the die is a hole of which the tiny gold wires from the die go through - you can see this in the photos that i took - and may i say took a guts effort and time to take (think i will patent it ) nah! well it took two hands a spare light a magnifier a zoom lens my teeth and almost had to use my butt cheeks to take the shots 

the photos are full size so you can play with them ie: zoom up to see the wires - enjoy http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glennkath/Eagle8WLED?authkey=4lonB_iH4qw#


----------



## jashhash (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the reason why they make the flashlight head so hard to open is because they don't want anyone to observe their LED too closely.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 18, 2009)

EvilPaul2112 said:


> I understand it has a twisty switch with momentary function...can turbo mode be activated using just the momentary?



Yes. But it has no 'click'. You can press the button for momentary turbo or twist it tight for full time turbo.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 18, 2009)

I got back a email from Fong about the battery here is a bit of what was said,
There is a safety control circuit PCB built-in on the negative side of the battery to protect the Li-ion battery if shortage ever happens, and also to shut off the battery when the voltage is too low or too high. It will also shut off the recharging when the voltage reaches ~4.2V.

Do not use 18650 without this safety control circuit PCB built in as it may over charge and cause explosion,best advice use only the batteries supplied


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 18, 2009)

I tried an 18650 and nothing happened. No standard mode or turbo.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> I tried an 18650 and nothing happened. No standard mode or turbo.


Maybe because I forgot to mention it needs a little spacer in the tail cap I used a small disc magnet,sorry I should have been more clear.But the word is use only sunlite batteries to be on the safe side.


----------



## Polar_Hops (Jan 22, 2009)

this is a very neat concept for lights. I'm fighting the urge to get two of them


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 22, 2009)

Polar_Hops said:


> this is a very neat concept for lights. I'm fighting the urge to get two of them



My advice, get the 8w now to satisfy your appitite, then get the 16w in a few months. Then, watch in satisfaction when you realize you have the brightest and farthest throwing non-aspheric LED from a manufacturer.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 23, 2009)

Waiting on Glenn7's honeymoon to be over.....:thinking:


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ha ha 

what you talking about willis!

more photos http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glennkath/Eagle8W?authkey=-UtBFuAevDo# this 8W is the brightest light for its class in a reflector (and even beats bigger lights) I'm thinking the 16W is going to be a killer - watch out throw kings!

come on TITAN jump in and back me up for these slow CPF'ers that wouldn't know a good light if it jumped up and bit them.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 23, 2009)

Old stuff! 

Hey, do you have a light meter where you can give us some comparison lux readings??? I'm pretty curious about that.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Ryan don't get me started on lux readings


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 23, 2009)

Who, me?:shrug:

I'm just...simply.....curious.:naughty:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Who, me?:shrug:
> 
> I'm just...simply.....curious.:naughty:


Yeah I can understand,for me I don't like the [email protected] for throw lights I much prefer the distance beam shots, which to me say more than lux readings JMO 

FWIW I had a light meter and testing two identical lights gave different [email protected] readings in fact if you took one out of it's resting saddle and replaced it,it would give a different reading again I gave up after that.:mecry:


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Old stuff!
> 
> Hey, do you have a light meter where you can give us some comparison lux readings??? I'm pretty curious about that.
> 
> Thanks a ton.



Well if you look at the pix there is a new one - the Jet M1X.

And I don't go much on measuring output to be honest Ryan - because I have seen too many lights that have high readings @ 1 meter (the supposive standard - and I know it should be done in a sphere for true full output) but when you shine them at say 100 meters and it goes nowhere - that just throws a turd in the punch bowl of light measuring at one meter IMO - example - I have a Spartainian ll - and don't get me wrong I really like and use it a lot for EDC but someone on CPF mesured it in a sphere and got a reading of 200 lumens but shine it at a tree @ 100 meters and you get this http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glennkath/S2?authkey=Sek_2HrXc5o# so the 8W @ over 300 lumens should only be one third as bright again as the S2 being 200 lumens - so IMO it is more the way light is delivered out of the reflector than just lux/lumen quoted IMO. 
hope that made sence :wave:


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 23, 2009)

and don't forget my photos are all shot on the same settings and distance each time - so what you see is what you get


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep, makes perfect sense. 
 
You made a good case for why lumen output alone is not a determiner of throw. I was under the impression that a lights lux value at certain distances is a good measurement of how well the light can focus the beam.
 
Also, not that I need to be convinced, I thought that if we could give the 8w lux readings at 1m, 5m, and 10m, that would give others a chance to see just how well this Sunlite is compared to others whose lux readings are posted.....like the A10, RX-1, Dorcy 220, etc.........
 
No biggie though I suppose...


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 23, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Well if you look at the pix there is a new one - the Jet M1X.


 
So, does the Jet M1X throw to its acclaimed distance of 500 meters?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> So, does the Jet M1X throw to its acclaimed distance of 500 meters?


If it helps any Glenn told me it throws as far as DBS and 8W which is about 400M


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 23, 2009)

I tested the M1X @ 450 meters just quickly last night and yes the M1X throws as far as the DBS/8W but is more of a wall of light when it hits the target - so you can see more of the surroundings & to the naked eye it is easily 2.5x brighter than the 8W.

But if it helps the 8W made me sell my DBS (even with the super pill) and my regalight EDC/Snipe that out throws the DBS & I am really impressed with the 8W for its size and IMO has the best tint for color rendition 

I guess Ryan - as the 8W is your brightest light - that is your base line of comparison to your other lights & it would be like me trying to get you to sing the praises of how good/bright your Fenix is and knowing that your two other lights are brighter - but in saying that - there is way more to a light than just brightness and throw - and for versatility there are no other lights like the 8W or any other Sunlite out there - they arnt just lights they are lighting systems - and when people come to see what they can do - they will actually "get it" and not just look at the performance of the led.

but for me the 8W is up against some big guns that I own - I have a wiseled tactical that has 7 LED's and puts out over 1500 lumens (but costs $700 and so you would expect something good for that) - and I have the M1X that as you know is brighter - and of course I have the DEFT - and no other LED light can throw as far as that - and yes I am spoiled. 

So I guess what I am saying is its harder for me to get as excited about the 8W when you have three others that (even though they are bigger) can out throw the 8W no problem - but in saying that - look out everybody else when the 16W head comes out (i'm on the R&D team with you Ryan - care of Fong )

PS: this wasn't meant to be a "mine is bigger than yours" Ryan sorry - I was just trying to explain my thoughts - because you seamed like you wanted to extract a killer review on the 8W - but as I said there is no other light like it in it class. :wave:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 23, 2009)

Killer review? Why sure! ........if it is warranted.:tsk: I expect every flashlight that gets praise gets it because it is worthy of it. 

My dilemma is that I don't have any other thrower lights to compare it to. So all my popcorn munchingpopcorn:) was meant to say, "C'mon Titan and Glenn, you who have the DBS, etc...., post some comparison pics/numbers so others have a decent point of reference when looking to see what the 8w can do. (Oh, and because I'm curious as well)

I appreciate you guys.  I'm glad there are a few of us who were willing to try out some Sunlite products and give others our thoughts.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 23, 2009)

well i have sold the DBS & the regalight edc is on MP for trade - but for now i still have it. 
So if the beam shots @ 100 meters is not enough to prove that the 8W beats the DBS/regal then when i get some time and its dark - i will go to a long dark park and try them at a much further distance and do a thow test


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 23, 2009)

But for now here are some beam shots of the M1X regallight 8W - in that order @ 1 meter stopped down 

and like i said @ 1 meter you would pick the regalight for bright intensity of hotspot - and that would suit the white wall hunters that are impressed by numbers alone  - but @ 100 meters (real world use) you would pick the M1X then the 8W - IMO it takes at least 20 meters or more for the reflector to mature to its potential - anything under that - you are better off using a EDC type light for flood - not a thrower - as its like following a bouncing ball with a tight spot and enoying to the eyes - again IMO.

hope that helps :naughty: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glennkath/M1xregal8W?authkey=Wu4K6vaj-yo


----------



## LarsO (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Just to inform you that there's some more pictures of the 8W at http://www.bossman.dk/art.php?art_id=667

Sorry, all the text is in danish.

Best Regards, Lars


----------



## 276 (Jan 26, 2009)

Danish or not the pics are nice non the less.


----------



## Polar_Hops (Jan 26, 2009)

as this was quite a long thread, I have probably read through it maybe once. But I don't remember seeing any output vs runtime charts for this light.


Is it direct drive, or regulated? What about any weird PWM effects (if it is dimmed by PWM), does anyone know the frequency, OR if the effects of the dimming are noticable in aspects other than dimming alone? If so, how?


----------



## 276 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> So 276,
> 
> You planning on getting the Eagle 8w????


 

Just caved and order one with the 2600mah battery and a spare.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 2, 2009)

276 said:


> Just caved and order one with the 2600mah battery and a spare.


You made the right choice with battery,I didn't see the drop down for 2600mAH :mecry:

Let us know your thoughts when it arrives :twothumbs


----------



## 276 (Feb 2, 2009)

I will let you know, right now i whish my internet on my computer worked my sister f**ked up my belkin wireless modem & now my computer doesn't have a signal but her's and my parents do....just not fair:mecry:


----------



## 276 (Feb 4, 2009)

Got my 8W today and is on the charger now waiting for my chance to walk my dog later. It's really not that big which is cool.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok.......it's been dark now for awhile out there in Connecticut. Maybe you blinded your dog and he ran off scared and you've been searching for him all this time........unable to come back and give us your initial thoughts on the 8w?

J/K 276. You made a good choice by purchasing the Sunlite 8w. Now you'll be ready when the 16w comes out.


----------



## 276 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Ok.......it's been dark now for awhile out there in Connecticut. Maybe you blinded your dog and he ran off scared and you've been searching for him all this time........unable to come back and give us your initial thoughts on the 8w?
> 
> J/K 276. You made a good choice by purchasing the Sunlite 8w. Now you'll be ready when the 16w comes out.



I cant get over how great this light is it throws so well better than my super tac. Mine has a more blueish white tint which i like. Because of you and Titan1833 this company is a new favorite of mine thank you both.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 5, 2009)

276 said:


> I cant get over how great this light is it throws so well better than my super tac. Mine has a more blueish white tint which i like. Because of you and Titan1833 this company is a new favorite of mine thank you both.


 
You're welcome.

BTW, how does it compare to your Tiablo A9 and Raidfire Spear?


----------



## 276 (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't tested them against each other outside it was too cold out for me tonight around 16 degrees.

Here are some pics The Spear is an OP and so is the Tiablo






Tiablo A9





RaidFire Spear





8W


----------



## The 8th Man (Feb 12, 2009)

Why did anyone have to tell me about this light, I went just now and ordered the non rechargeable version, can't wait to get it, I also ordered Eagle TriA Housing http://www.powerledlighting.com/TriAAccessoriesParts.html from what the description says I am hoping to be able to use it as a backup power source if I need in a pinch. Anyone out there use this housing yet?


----------



## 276 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have that housing.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 12, 2009)

The 8th Man said:


> Why did anyone have to tell me about this light, I went just now and ordered the non rechargeable version, can't wait to get it, I also ordered Eagle TriA Housing http://www.powerledlighting.com/TriAAccessoriesParts.html from what the description says I am hoping to be able to use it as a backup power source if I need in a pinch. Anyone out there use this housing yet?




I haven't used that housing, but then again, you could use any of their bodies as a power source. Everything is interchangeable.

Might not get the same brightness though. BTW, nice purchase! You will be amazed at the throw from such a small light. Let us know how you like the strobing effect on your 8w.


----------



## YourTime (Feb 12, 2009)

Such a good thrower I wouldnt mind paying this much for Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection. However the construction/design looks ugly or cheap if I show it to a non flashaholic.

If they intend to redesign this light i would definitely get 1.


----------



## 276 (Feb 12, 2009)

I love this thing so much i took one spare cord lock off a surefire lanyard and put it on my 8W.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 13, 2009)

YourTime said:


> Such a good thrower I wouldnt mind paying this much for Sunlite Eagle 8W Far Projection. However the construction/design looks ugly or cheap if I show it to a non flashaholic.
> 
> If they intend to redesign this light i would definitely get 1.



Too much money to redesign a light just for personal taste. The current body design is the same for all their Eagle Turbo flashlights. The heads might be re-designed though, but I doubt it will because of the immense need for heat removal from the chip. The finned head offers the best way to do just that.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 13, 2009)

276 said:


> I haven't tested them against each other outside it was too cold out for me tonight around 16 degrees.



Had a chance to do throw comparisons yet?


----------



## 276 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Had a chance to do throw comparisons yet?




Not yet in fact you just reminded me. I also got to remember to put the smooth reflector in on the Tiablo, my spear i don't have the smooth reflector. The only one i did compare was my supertac to it and it threw farther than it.


----------



## The 8th Man (Feb 13, 2009)

276 said:


> I have that housing.



Have you used it much or at all?


----------



## 276 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah a bit, whats your question.


----------



## mesa232323 (Feb 14, 2009)

Look what you started RyanRPM you got some people on a Sunlite craze. Oh yeah I still havent got my 8w yet. I am still hoping to find my Eagle turbo that I lost almost a year ago. How did you hear about the 16w? And what did they tell you about it?


----------



## mesa232323 (Feb 14, 2009)

Never mind I looked on the Sunlite website forum.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 14, 2009)

mesa232323 said:


> Look what you started RyanRPM you got some people on a Sunlite craze. Oh yeah I still havent got my 8w yet. I am still hoping to find my Eagle turbo that I lost almost a year ago. How did you hear about the 16w? And what did they tell you about it?



Ok, here's everything I know about it....which is pretty limited.

It will have the same style head as the 8w, with the fins the way they are to remove heat from the chip. The chip itself will be a little larger size so it can handle more current. The 8w is 1.5 x 1.5mm.....the 16w will be larger than that. The head diameter will be 45mm with a reflector depth of 46mm. They are aiming at _over *500* lumens_. No word yet on what the estimated distance of throw is. 

I asked them how they measure their lumens, and this is a quote: *"We used integrating spheres to measure the lumen output. Since The reflectivity of the integrating sphere is not 100%, and over 50% of the light output from the flashlight is concentrated in the center (especially for far projection light), it will not be accurate if we measure from the front end. So we took out the reflector and lens to measure, and deducted 5% for the reflector and 10% for the glass lens to get the lumen value we have posted. We believe this is more accurate than just measuring from the front end."

*The estimated date of release will be around March/April time frame. It will use a parallel battery configuration of some type. 


As far as starting a craze? Well, Glenn7, Titan, and 276 helped that get started. All I did was post a few lousy pictures and made a few passing comments... :thumbsup: I'm a nobody on this forum...those guys have a history to back up their claims.

BTW, you're next didn't you know??:wave:

In all seriousness, people are really missing out on a powerful compact thrower when they by-pass this light. You've seen the beamshots...not just from me, but also from Glenn7. And the price really is not bad when you consider everything you get for the money you spend.

Here is a breakdown if you just bought the non rechargeable light itself, kind of like if you bought a DBS.

Eagle Turbo 8w housing: $29
End Cap: $8
8wFP head: $52

*Total:* *$89

*So you use the included CR123's and you're set. Plus, it's free shipping, and you now have some of the best customer service you'll ever find in today's economy.


----------



## 276 (Feb 14, 2009)

They weren't lousy pics they far better than what i could have done & i think mesa232323 is right in saying you started it at least in my opinion you did.

I compared my tiablo & 8w, the tiablo has a bigger hotspot but the 8w throws father and is brighter.


----------



## Mattole (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you know if Sunlite has any plans to make a head for the Eagle 8W that has a floody MC-E type emitter? That would be excellent..


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, Sunlite uses emitters that are created by themselves. They may have the capability of doing that using different optics. Go on their site and post on their message board with that question and see what they say! http://www.powerledlighting.com/bbs/


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is my beam shots not that good BTW but they are there 
first DBS 30 ft,






8WFP,






more will follow :devil:
BTW I did stand back further for the 8w.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks like the beam on the 8w is more concentrated. Hey Titan, can you do one other check? Stand back at a certain distance with both lights, say 30ft or so, set them up, and then measure the diameter of the hotspot of each.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Looks like the beam on the 8w is more concentrated. Hey Titan, can you do one other check? Stand back at a certain distance with both lights, say 30ft or so, set them up, and then measure the diameter of the hotspot of each.


Will do


----------



## Archangel (Feb 15, 2009)

Any chance for some pix comparing the Eagle Turbo with the Eagle 8W?

BTW, has Sunlight mentioned anything about lumen maintenance?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 15, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Any chance for some pix comparing the Eagle Turbo with the Eagle 8W?
> 
> BTW, has Sunlight mentioned anything about lumen maintenance?



Titan can help you with the Turbo and 8w comparison. He has both. 

I am not sure what you mean by "lumen maintenance". :shrug:

Haha Titan, looks like you've got your picture-taking work cut out for you!!


----------



## Archangel (Feb 15, 2009)

As everyone knows, the more current you pump through LEDs, the more light you get. Pump too much current through for too long, though, and the LED becomes sad. In fact, even if you don't pump "too much" current through for long enough, the LED won't give you as much light for the same current as it did back when it was new. At the high end of "not overdriven" this is in the thousands of hours for most LEDs, but there were big-name LEDs where this was in the hundreds.


Ryanrpm said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "lumen maintenance".


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Archangel. I've never heard of that phenomenon before, so I'm part of the 'not quite everyone' group. It sure is interesting and worthy of an answer. I would recommend you visit Sunlite's message board and post that question. They will get back with you. I am not sure if they are a member of this site, so your question might go unanswered if it stays here. Here is the Sunlite message board.


----------



## Archangel (Feb 15, 2009)

(grin) Only the first sentence was "as everyone knows".


----------



## Gary123 (Feb 17, 2009)

The deal breaker for me on their 8W far projection was that I could not use my own 18650 rechargeable, and I don't use primaries.

However, they were willing to accomodate my needs by setting me up with the 8W far projection head on the 160 lumen Eagle body. This will only be a single stage light, but the performance will be identical to the 8W far projection complete light on high. 

Nice of them. I should receive it in a few days. I can post pictures comparing it to the Tiablo A9, my TnC aspheric (runs on a C Li ion), and Packhorse's 18650 divelight fitted with an aspheric .


----------



## Gary123 (Feb 17, 2009)

The deal breaker for me on their 8W far projection was that I could not use my own 18650 rechargeable, and I don't use primaries.

However, they were willing to accomodate my needs by setting me up with the 8W far projection head on the 160 lumen Eagle body. This will only be a single stage light, but the performance will be identical to the 8W far projection complete light on high. 

Nice of them. I should receive it in a few days. I can post pictures comparing it to the Tiablo A9, my TnC aspheric (runs on a C Li ion), and Packhorse's 18650 divelight fitted with an aspheric and the JetBeam Pro III IBS.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 17, 2009)

Please do Gary, we'll be thankfull for your comparisons.


----------



## 276 (Feb 20, 2009)

I came across one new accessory for my Tiablo that out throws my 8W, the Aspherical lens, but i know with out a doubt that if sunlite had aspherical lens for the 8W it would totally out throw the tiablo's. Other than that i love my 8W more.


----------



## The 8th Man (Feb 26, 2009)

Gary123 said:


> The deal breaker for me on their 8W far projection was that I could not use my own 18650 rechargeable, and I don't use primaries.
> 
> However, they were willing to accomodate my needs by setting me up with the 8W far projection head on the 160 lumen Eagle body. This will only be a single stage light, but the performance will be identical to the 8W far projection complete light on high.
> 
> Nice of them. I should receive it in a few days. I can post pictures comparing it to the Tiablo A9, my TnC aspheric (runs on a C Li ion), and Packhorse's 18650 divelight fitted with an aspheric and the JetBeam Pro III IBS.



I have also had great dealings with Sunlite, I bought the Eagle 8W non rechargeable and also the Eagle Tri as a combo so I could switch parts if I wanted but the Tri end cap comes with a magnet attached inside and I really hate magnets (I work on electronics so I try to stay away from magnets) I emailed Sunlite and asked if they offered any caps without magnets and Fong emailed me back saying they would make some end caps without and email me when they had them, That's what I call great service. Really nice knowing they are willing to work with us.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 26, 2009)

8th Man, be sure to show us some pics of your setup and even some beamshots if you can. Glad you had great service with them! It is identical to the CS I experience with them too.


----------



## 276 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is great service!


----------



## russthetoolman (Feb 26, 2009)

I too ordered and have received a Slim 100 lumen and I am impressed with the output and beam quality. 

The heat sinking is phenomenal with the use of copper.. 

I talked to Wong today asking if there is a warmer tint than what I received being an icy, transparent blueish white, and he has mailed me a warm and if I like that tint I can get the 8WFP in the same. 

I am liking their engineering ideas and features and it is sad that others question their abilities to create and manufacture a great product when their name isn't Cree or Lumileds or Seoul. Remember that your dollars go to all the marketing hype they print, doesn't mean they are superior, they charge more and spend more on ads and reps.

I ordered what I could afford to lose and the gamble paid off in my opinion. So, thanks Ryan for saying good things about Sunlite 
I make my own lights and circuits for myself, so I can appreciate the work they put into their system of lights.
Russ


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 27, 2009)

You're welcome Russ. I just call it as I see it, you know? I remember way back, when I first introduced Sunlite to this forum, the second I mentioned that Snap-On was a dealer, it turned into an uproar with every light Snap-On sold being flamed as a copycat and knockoff. I tried to explain that these Sunlite lights were unique and made with different technology, but it didn't really go too far. But I think that this thread with the 8w really opened some eyes. I just had to be the one to be the test subject. 

I appreciate everyones gratitude to me for exposing this company and the 8w, but I really can't take the credit. I am just like everyone else here: We want to review and post information about products so that others can make informed decisions and get the light that best suits their needs.

IMO, what makes Sunlite so much of a breath of fresh air, is that they are an LED manufacturer also. And, they are the *only* ones that use their LED's in flashlights! It is accurate to then say, "This flashlight I hold in my hand is 100% Sunlite." Not 90% Dereelight and 10% Cree.....etc... Like I've said before, Tiablo, Deree, WolfEyes, Jet, Fenix, Surefire, Nitecore, Inova, Streamlight, and all others are basically at the mercy of whatever LED they have coming to them, and they design everything else around that light source. Sunlite can make anything and everything totally custom to fit their intended application. 

And if you ask me, I see the heart of their foundation being their heat removal system. Their emitters can therefore be driven at higher currents. I am really looking forward to this 16wFP version. 500+ lumens from a single die is unheard of. I know that Cree has that single die that when driven at 4a produced 1050 lumens. Maybe the release of the Sunlite 16wFP will cause Cree to release production versions of that 1000 lumen chip.:shrug: I don't know....but if they keep releasing bins like Intel does processors, it will be awhile.

Oh, BTW: Disclaimer: I am not against Cree, or Fenix, or Intel. I use all 3 of them everyday and love what they do. I just have a soft spot in my heart for the pioneers of any industry.


----------



## 276 (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't wait for the 16wFP version!! 

Russ is right.. thanks Ryanrpm!


----------



## russthetoolman (Feb 27, 2009)

Ryan, thanks for the reply. I have a question about the tint of your 8WFP. Does it compare to the normal Cree's and such or run more bluish? Sorry, I am just anxious to receive the warmer tint for the Slim.....


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 27, 2009)

russthetoolman said:


> Ryan, thanks for the reply. I have a question about the tint of your 8WFP. Does it compare to the normal Cree's and such or run more bluish? Sorry, I am just anxious to receive the warmer tint for the Slim.....



You know, the tint of mine is a very warm one. I have seen them go from one end of their color temp range to the other. I think it is best if you ask them to see if they can provide you with a desired tint, and they'll pull through for you. Russ, if all else fails, and you end up getting a tint that is not as warm as you desire, we can trade 8w heads. Mine is very warm...even warmer than my Fenix T1. I used to have a cooler tinted 8w head, as the pictures show, which I loved...but through an exchange, it is now warm tinted. I don't dis-like the warm tint either...

I'll get a few pictures up to show you.....


----------



## russthetoolman (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks. 
I asked you a question in a PM also. 
Your offer to trade is great, thanks!!
Sunlite is like learning a new language, without tint charts to communicate their range of color, difficult at first then gets easier. I am going to sleep now, I'll read any replies in the AM, g-night.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is a comparison of the 8w and my T1. You all know the color of the T1 and its perfect whiteness. The 8w I have is warmer.

Eagle 8w and T1:






Again...





So Russ, let me know when you finally get yours. It may turn out it will be a keeper, but if not, we can trade.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 27, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Any chance for some pix comparing the Eagle Turbo with the Eagle 8W?


I'm no photographer but I think you can see the difference,top eagle turbo optical lens 220 lumen, bottom 8wfp about 30 feet.













[edit]BTW I'm looking to trade the turbo head for a slim body? as I have the slim 100 lumen head.


----------



## Archangel (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool. Thanks. I wouldn't've guessed that that beam was from an optic.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 27, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Cool. Thanks. I wouldn't've guessed that that beam was from an optic.


 Surprisingly the beam on a white wall close distance shows a square spill beam and a round hot spot,but it outdoor use you can't tell.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 27, 2009)

There are existing mass-manufactured single leds which possibly exceed the specs of the proprietary leds in this light.

Osram Diamond Dragons of NY bin are specced at 330 - 390 lumens at 1.4A
I think they have a small footprint without a dome too.
I have always thought that they would be ideal to use in a light for far throw.

ArcMania sold quite a lot of these on B/S/T recently.

Apologies if this is not all that relevant to this light, but I wanted to point out that the technology of the led
is not unique in terms of die footprint or light output.

However I don't know of any lights other than ArcMania's MegaMicro, in which these Diamond Dragons are used.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 27, 2009)

easilyled said:


> There are existing mass-manufactured single leds which possibly exceed the specs of the proprietary leds in this light.
> 
> Osram Diamond Dragons of NY bin are specced at 330 - 390 lumens at 1.4A
> I think they have a small footprint without a dome too.
> ...



I know this is vearing a bit off topic, but it's worthy of discussion...

I understand totally where you are coming from, and it's a good notice on your part. I was just looking at ArcMania's Diamond Dragon lights yesterday. I don't know if the numbers you mentioned are accurate though. This link says that at 1.4a the output is 250 lumens but that the chip can be driven to 2a. The footprint of the emitter is 2mm x 2mm also. 

Osrams site says the same thing. Maybe you can provide the source for your info for us to see? Thanks! There is one link that says it is 311 lumens at 1.4a. 

Not that I'm doubting the Dragon's brightness or efficiency, because I believe they have a great product....but I believe that those are emitter lumens that were published. Maybe the Mega Micro's maker can give us a torch lumen amount?

Thanks for the additional information!


----------



## easilyled (Feb 27, 2009)

I found this link which shows 330-390 lumens output at 1.4A for the group binned as NY (see page 8)
http://catalog.osram-os.com/catalog...=downloadFile&favOid=020000000002b450000200b6


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 27, 2009)

Good stuff! Now if someone can put it through an IS or hand it off to WBP, we can see the actual lumens coming from the light, and not just the emitter. 

Good job for Ostar.


----------



## qip (Feb 27, 2009)

anyone try fitting an aspheric lens on this


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 27, 2009)

qip said:


> anyone try fitting an aspheric lens on this


 
Glenn7 did. Not permanetly...but he said it ousted the DEFT when he did it.

And here's some pictures he captured while holding the DEFT aspheric in front of the 8w.


----------



## 276 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Glenn7 did. Not permanetly...but he said it ousted the DEFT when he did it.
> 
> And here's some pictures he captured while holding the DEFT aspheric in front of the 8w.




How did i miss that one.


----------



## russthetoolman (Feb 28, 2009)

Glenn7, would you be willing to remember back to when you placed the aspheric lens over the Eagle 8W, was it with the reflector in place or did you remove the head and have the emitter exposed?
Thanks
Russ

Thanks for the pics Ryan.. I am still gathering information before I buy and I think my warm tint gets here saturday for my slim.


----------



## looman (Mar 1, 2009)

Is there a web addy for this kit 

Quite interested in the remote head idea and the remote battery pack.

Also looking at the new model the thrower version - 

Thanks


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 1, 2009)

looman said:


> Is there a web addy for this kit
> 
> Quite interested in the remote head idea and the remote battery pack.
> 
> ...


Yes here


----------



## looman (Mar 1, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Yes here



Fanx


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just one thing on the aspheric's I tried a 50mm one it did nothing,it must be the focal point in Glenn7's that he is able to do this,
also it must be with the head intact as you can't do this with the led alone i.e the led is built into the head and deep down.:thinking:


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 2, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Just one thing on the aspheric's I tried a 50mm one it did nothing,it must be the focal point in Glenn7's that he is able to do this,
> also it must be with the head intact as you can't do this with the led alone i.e the led is built into the head and deep down.:thinking:



Thats correct - head was intact/glued - I held the DEFT aspheric about 1' from the bezel to get it to work. 

HTH's


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought I would turn the eagle head into a desk lamp,just removed the reflector it's now kinda like a mule :twothumbs


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice pure flood from that head now. 

Hey Titan, didn't you say that you have both the reflector and TIR version of that Eagle head? Could you post a picture of both beams?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Nice pure flood from that head now.
> 
> Hey Titan, didn't you say that you have both the reflector and TIR version of that Eagle head? Could you post a picture of both beams?


Actually Ryan I have the eagle 160 lumen head but the TIR is the eagle turbo 220 lumen head.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Nice pure flood from that head now.


it's not bad in use.:twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi guys I'm doing some destructive tests on one of the sunlite heads I wanted to know how tough they are,so far the eagle turbo has gone through bashing it off concrete,subjected to 1300C blow torch heat is there any suggestions as to what I try next?,it still works


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 7, 2009)

Oookaaaaayyy. That's great news that it's holding up to these tests. Especially the drop tests. 

Pictures please!!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Pictures please!!


 [edit] Ok anyone thinking sunlite products aren't tough,I can confirm they take a lot of abuse and this particular head would be the ideal welders light IMHO


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 10, 2009)

Does the lens look like that because you used the blow torch on it?

And one more question, did you have it attached to the turbo body while doing the drop tests? I imagine that the body would show signs of damage also. If you were just dropping the head, you run the risk of killing the small threads on the head where it screws into the body.

Thanks for the pics Titan.:twothumbs


----------



## treflip (Mar 10, 2009)

Any suggestions:
Heres my worst case scenario as a welder in the shipyards.

So if it dropped from about the top of a tank 20-25'(6-8m) to the bottom hull, which is steel, how would if hold up? 

As far as heat and spatter goes- If I had it placed under an angle to be welded and left it there while I made a pass or two how would the head hold up. And let's say I was welding a thick plate(1\2") insert vertically and had to make several passes, the bulkhead would get really hot- How would the magnet hold up... would if fall?


Here's a couple questions:
Does the light hold itself up on a vertical wall and allow for the head to be manipulated around or would you have to angle it first and then replace it. 

On the welding, your right can't have glass lens or it will break and be a safety concern. Also It's a must to be able to replace the lens.


----------



## mesa232323 (Mar 27, 2009)

I finally ordered my 8w with 2600 mah battery  so has anybody compared this light with a p7 mag? Has anyone tried to overdrive the non rechargeable with 3.7 rcr123 instead of cr123?


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 27, 2009)

mesa232323 said:


> I finally ordered my 8w with 2600 mah battery  so has anybody compared this light with a p7 mag? Has anyone tried to overdrive the non rechargeable with 3.7 rcr123 instead of cr123?



Now you will own a real light  - I wouldn't try to over drive the light if I were you or it might/will go  - one thing I can tell you is you will have the brightest light in its class hands down :wave:


----------



## mesa232323 (Mar 31, 2009)

Anybody hear any new information on the 16watt head?

This is my second sunlite flashlight I have owned and i always thought that it was the brightest eye blinding light I would ever own until I went to walmart yesterday. In the automotive section Stanley now sells HID spotlights for $70. I did not have high expectations of it until I fired it up. Its seems like it was equivalent to 10 or 20 of these 8w far projection lights at the same time. Now I really need that 16watt head because my new 8w was my main spotlight for only a couple days.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 31, 2009)

There should be some reviews shortly is my guess 


BTW if you're smitten with HID lights I doubt any led will satisfy you from now on,they are in a different category than led lights.

Although I will say for size and in it's class the sunlite 8W is a very useful light,for me most of the time HID lights would be impracticable due to the bulk and often the weight issue JMO


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 1, 2009)

My fave light was my mag64 because the throw with its near 1400 bulb lumens but the 8watt actually out throw it so its my new 24/7 on me all the time light. 

Cool thing I just found out today is that the guy who is making the DEFT has been experimenting with the 8watt head.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

mesa232323 said:


> Cool thing I just found out today is that the guy who is making the DEFT has been experimenting with the 8watt head.



Is that a matter of fact Mr Saabluster??

I've been experimenting too. Here's what it looks like in an atmosphere of smoke: (This is camera phone quality at its best)


----------



## saabluster (Apr 6, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Is that a matter of fact Mr Saabluster??
> 
> I've been experimenting too. Here's what it looks like in an atmosphere of smoke: (This is camera phone quality at its best)


It is true...sort of. I can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

You're doing some aspheric experimenting?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 6, 2009)

saablusters the aspheric king of that there's no doubt,but looking at the design of the 8w it looks a very hard thing to achieve IR Glenn was able to get some focus but! that was from about 2" from the lens and with reflector installed.

I'm not sure if the led module can be taken out of the 8W and even if it was a whole new head would need to be designed,from the looks of things.

These sunlites are not aspheric friendly IMHO,not that this is a bad thing.

I've even played myself with a 50mm dia one, no go.


----------



## saabluster (Apr 6, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> saablusters the aspheric king of that there's no doubt,but looking at the design of the 8w it looks a very hard thing to achieve IR Glenn was able to get some focus but! that was from about 2" from the lens and with reflector installed.
> 
> I'm not sure if the led module can be taken out of the 8W and even if it was a whole new head would need to be designed,from the looks of things.
> 
> ...



You are quite right. I tested the 8w last night with the DEFT lens and it just did not have the same intensity as the Cree XR-E. The output just is not focused enough with the LED in the 8w. It is however perfect for a reflectored light.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

saabluster said:


> You are quite right. I tested the 8w last night with the DEFT lens and it just did not have the same intensity as the Cree XR-E. The output just is not focused enough with the LED in the 8w. It is however perfect for a reflectored light.


 
Were you testing it with the emitter still inside the head? I thinks it's near impossible to break the glue on all the small sections they have threaded together....but if you ever got the little heat sinking post with the LED out of there and fashioned it inside a host or custom made body........and stuck an aspheric in front of it....well: Lookout!

I mean, 348 lumens from 60milx60mil....vs....a Cree XR-E with a 5mm dome.....


----------



## saabluster (Apr 6, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Were you testing it with the emitter still inside the head? I thinks it's near impossible to break the glue on all the small sections they have threaded together....but if you ever got the little heat sinking post with the LED out of there and fashioned it inside a host or custom made body........and stuck an aspheric in front of it....well: Lookout!
> 
> I mean, 348 lumens from 60milx60mil....vs....a Cree XR-E with a 5mm dome.....



Here's the thing. The Cree is giving me 350 lumens already and those are more focused towards the lens because of the dome. The Sunlite LED just does not have as high a surface brightness as the R2. That is the underlying problem. It is a wonderful LED in that 8w reflector though just not as good as the R2 with an aspheric. One thing I noticed from directly comparing the R2 WH I had and the 8w is the lack of red in the 8w. I never really thought of the WH as having that much red but the comparison made the WH look downright pink in comparison. The sunlight seems to have a lot of green in it. The beam looked quite nice outside however since most of what I was shining it at was green. 

I can get the head open no problem. I am trying to decide if it is worth it though. It could still be interesting in the DEFT if I do a few things. I am going to find the LED's limits just for fun.:naughty: So far I know it can handle 2700mA for a short time. It starts to go angry blue in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL......nice choice of words!

2.7a is a lot of amps....





BTW, on the topic of the 8w for everyone else who is using the reflector...I've found that by making slight rotations of the reflector inside the head, it will tend to create a better focus. I just move it a 1/4" at a time and then shine it at the ceiling...or at a lux meter. I try to get the hotspot dead center inside the corona. 

Anyways...just thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi saabluster how is the cree giving you 350 lumen's? have you upped the power?

you're right on one thing,when I compare say Q5 crees they look kinda more purple with slight hint of red colour, I can only describe my 8w as giving me better colour rendition than Q5'S  maybe in between the tint of R2 WH and Q5 WC perhaps.


----------



## saabluster (Apr 7, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Hi saabluster how is the cree giving you 350 lumen's? have you upped the power?
> 
> you're right on one thing,when I compare say Q5 crees they look kinda more purple with slight hint of red colour, I can only describe my 8w as giving me better colour rendition than Q5'S  maybe in between the tint of R2 WH and Q5 WC perhaps.


No I have not upped the power. It regulates in between 1500 and 1600mA as always. If you take a look here you can see what the R2s are putting out at that drive level. I can do that because Cree is very conservative in their estimation of its power handling capability and because I use an extremely high dollar epoxy that has better heat conductance than solder while being mounted to a solid piece of copper.

The WH Crees have a better balanced spectral output in my opinion. That said I am basing that on comparing the warmest of the Cree cool whites with only one example of Sunite's LEDs. I wonder how big a variance there is in the tints their LEDs produce. The lack of red is not as big a deal during the spring/summer months when most everything is green(can actually be a good thing) but this will definitely not be as useful during the winter. 

All in all I am very impressed with what they have accomplished with the 8W. There are two things that stand out to me. The spot to spill transition is perfect for this type of light. And the fact that they have made a thrower at the top of its class while still being smaller than the rest. That is *very* commendable.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 7, 2009)

saabluster I'm deeply honoured by your reply,you are right in so many ways,however I have one gripe! my 8W has been through a winter and all that have seen it have said,
no way! how?
and non said it with the DBS BTW good luck with your endeavours


----------



## saabluster (Apr 7, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> saabluster I'm deeply honoured by your reply,you are right in so many ways,however I have one gripe! my 8W has been through a winter and all that have seen it have said,
> no way! how?
> and non said it with the DBS BTW good luck with your endeavours


Keep in mind I am not saying that the 8W would be useless in the winter. Just that it would not be _as_ good as during the summer. If you are in an area with snow the output would look absolutely stunning because of how well the bluish tint would reflect back off the snow. That does not mean you would be able to see for example a fox against a background of dead underbrush as there would be so much red and the blue light being emitted would just be absorbed by those surfaces. It is easier to impress people with a blue tinted beam because it can _look_ brighter but that does not always translate to _seeing_ better.

Since it has been said Sunlite listens to its customers I would be interested to know if they would be willing to offer a warm/neutral white option.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 7, 2009)

saabluster said:


> Since it has been said Sunlite listens to its customers I would be interested to know if they would be willing to offer a warm/neutral white option.


Saabluster actually the 8W colour temp is! 6500K, the 16W is around 5200K.But if you like they can provide around 5000K :twothumbs


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 8, 2009)

saabluster,
I'm assuming the 350 lumens from the XR-E is what the LED is generating? And because it is being aimed through an aspheric, how much percentage of the 350 is making it out of the lens?

In an email from Sunlite back in December '08, they said that the color temp of the 8w is between 5800K and 7000K. Like Titan said though, they do have the ability to produce warmer LED's upon request.


----------



## saabluster (Apr 8, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> saabluster,
> I'm assuming the 350 lumens from the XR-E is what the LED is generating? And because it is being aimed through an aspheric, how much percentage of the 350 is making it out of the lens?
> 
> In an email from Sunlite back in December '08, they said that the color temp of the 8w is between 5800K and 7000K. Like Titan said though, they do have the ability to produce warmer LED's upon request.


You are correct. It is emitter lumens not OTF. I can only guess but I would assume the OTF lumens to be about 235. It's quite likely that it is more than that.


----------

